# Focusrite registered users: more free plugins



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

If you have ever bought and register a product with Focusrite you have a code waiting for you on your account to download a lite version of bias fx with 3 amps, a treble booster, a tubescreamer, eq, chorus, delay and reverb. Apparently they are doing this once a month as part of a project called Plug in Collective.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Huh! I have a Scarlett 2i4, but remember zero percent of my info - fairly sure I did register as I do get emails from them. Gonna have to check the ole junk folder!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

So far i've found 3 relevant bugs, not reliable at all to work with. I'm in talk with positive grid to see if they're willing to fix it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't download this one, as I already have full versions of a few sims and don't think that a limited version of another program will get any use here.

Hats off to Focusrite for making this, and other plug-ins, available to their user base.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It has a good plexy emulation that worth the download but as a plugin it doesn't retain the settings if you restart the DAW (Pro Tools in my case) and it turns mono presets into weird stereo sounding chaos. Hopefully they acknowledge and fix that.

I missed the Eventide and the Surfer eq, Focusrite didn't care to remind me on time.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I got the surfer eq to...neat lil toy


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

4 plugins free through December:

Eventide room 2016
Soundradix surfer eq boogie 
Izotope dynamic delay and 
Bias FX.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

This month is one of the 4 pianos in Addictive Keys, I chose this one:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

That's odd. I downloaded this the other day and didn't see the Addictive Keys as an option. 

*This Month's Offer: Flux Offer*
*Free Flux Studio Session Analyzer for Focusrite customers throughout January*

*Plugin Collective | Focusrite*


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I think they came up with this just today, I saw it on the DUC. Check on your account, above the downloads, the code should be there


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

New plugin, a chorus: 




And free for everybody else, with Focusrite account or not, a limiter:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2017)

If I get a Focusrite product now, do I get access to the previous plugins like the ones from Dec. and Jan.? Do I only get the plugins from the month I register or do I get the future months as well?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Only what they are offering this month and will in the future.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

That limiter looks nice...if anyone gets the mac version, can i get it from you?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

ezcomes said:


> That limiter looks nice...if anyone gets the mac version, can i get it from you?


It wouldn't work, it has to be registered on their website first and to do so it's necessary to have a D16 account that can only be created by registering a serial number, pretty lame considering they advertise the limiter as "free" for anyone with a D16 account, what is not free is to create the account!!!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

amagras said:


> It wouldn't work, it has to be registered on their website first and to do so it's necessary to have a D16 account that can only be created by registering a serial number, pretty lame considering they advertise the limiter as "free" for anyone with a D16 account, what is not free is to create the account!!!


didn't think of having to register it...good point...it'd be nice...but i don't need another account for one free plugin


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Free this month 




Plugin Collective | Focusrite


----------

